# e!cockpit Rezepturverwaltung (750-8102)



## Rawpnzl (29 Januar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Problem bzw. einen Denkfehler mit der Rezepturverwaltung.

Was muss unter Dateipfad, wenn ich die "Rezepte" auf der SD-Karte gespeichert haben möchte? Ich habe dort aktuell /media/sd/ stehen. Ich dachte mir, dass wäre so richtig, da ich die Pfadangabe auch für den Datalogger-Baustein verwende. Jedoch werden dort keine "Rezepte" gespeichert und folglich bei einem Neustart auch nicht geladen. In der Rezeptliste sind aktuell 3 Variablen zum Testen drin. Habe sämtliche Schreibweisen ausprobiert (mit / oder mit \). 

Hat jemand noch eine Idee, was ich falsch mache?    VIELEN DANK


----------



## .:WAGO::0100153:. (29 Januar 2019)

Hallo Rawpnzl,

Dieser Pfad ist der richtige:/media/sd


----------



## Rawpnzl (29 Januar 2019)

Hallo,

danke für die Rückmeldung. Leider funktioniert das nicht. Wenn ich in dem Dialog zum Rezepturverwalter den obigen Pfad (/media/sd) eintrage werden dennoch die Variablen in der Rezeptur nicht als Textdatei angelegt (laut Prüfung via FTP). Der Pfad an sich funktioniert aber im Datenlogger. Denn dort steht dieser so drin und es werden der Datenlogger legt auch Dateien an.


----------



## KLM (29 Januar 2019)

Moin, klingt, als hättest Du unter den Rezeptverwalter ein Rezept eingebunden, nicht aber im Rezept eine Rezeptur, wo Du die Werte einträgst.
Ob Du es richtig hast, siehst Du wenn Du den Pfad leer lässt und im internen Dateisystem je Rezeptur eine Datei angelegt wird.


----------



## Rawpnzl (30 Januar 2019)

Hallo KLM,

danke für die Rückmeldung. Ich habe den Rezeptverwalter angelegt, dort auch ein Rezept. Innerhalb des Rezeptes habe ich 3 Rezepturen (Variablen) testweise zugewiesen. Die Werte der Rezepturen (Variablen) werden wir mir auch bei einer Online-Verbindung angezeigt aber eben nichts weggespeichert. Wenn ich den Pfad leer lasse, wo würde ich bei einer FTP-Verbindung die Dateien theoretisch im Dateisystem dann finden?

Danke und viele Grüße


----------



## Rawpnzl (30 Januar 2019)

Hi KLM,

nach nochmaliger Studie habe ich nun verstanden was Du wolltest und Du hattest recht. Durch das Fehlen einer Rezeptur wird natürlich nichts weggespeichert! Rezeptur angelegt und nun klappts! Nochmals vielen Dank.


----------



## KLM (30 Januar 2019)

Sehr gut. Liegt sonst irgendwo im HOME in der Nähe vom Programm.


----------

